
Add a Bit of Soviet-Era Super-Computing to Your FPGA - lelf
https://hackaday.com/2019/05/03/add-a-bit-of-soviet-era-super-computing-to-your-fpga/
======
p_l
For those who balk at the mentioned 192kB of memory - the _addressable_ memory
was 32 kilo-words (each 48 bit), and the ma vc one was equipped with virtual
memory so actual physical memory was larger.

------
Kenji
Titles where every non-particle word is capitalised are really weird. I
thought it was talking about one Bit, but instead it was talking about "a bit
of".

